# Kidde Fire Extinguisher recall



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Kidde recalled just about every extinguisher they ever made with a plastic handle or plastic button . I had three I had taken out of service as they were more than 10 years old and it looks like I will have new ones sent in about 2 weeks. I have 5 in all that they will replace.

https://inmarmarketaction.com/kidde/Kidde284US/

Reminder to every 6 months give your ABC extinguisher a good shake, turn it upside down and shake it to make sure the powder is still moving around and loose. If not rubber mallet till it does. Look a the gauge and make sure it is in the green as well.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> Kidde recalled just about every extinguisher they ever made with a plastic handle or plastic button . I had three I had taken out of service as they were more than 10 years old and it looks like I will have new ones sent in about 2 weeks. I have 5 in all that they will replace.
> 
> https://inmarmarketaction.com/kidde/Kidde284US/
> 
> Reminder to every 6 months give your ABC extinguisher a good shake, turn it upside down and shake it to make sure the powder is still moving around and loose. If not rubber mallet till it does. Look a the gauge and make sure it is in the green as well.


Good info, I have to go check all of mine.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Seems the one in Motorcycle room is on the list I have filled out the form and waiting. Rest of them are all ok Most of the rest are foam type.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Yep, got some....thanks for the info.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Now you force me to go to the garage and look. Guess I'll go to the basement and upstairs too. Thanks!!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I called them.I have one coming in 2-4 weeks.call center did not tell me what to do with the old one.should be instructions with the new one.

Also,replace if more than 12 years old they say,mine was 10.still at green zone.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Appreciate the info @RJAMES


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I've got 3 of them. Thanks!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks! I have one in each car/truck and 3 of the 5 in the house on the list. Geezh I have airbag recalls and now
fire extinguisher recalls. Seems like a lot more stuff gets recalled than in years past! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks @RJAMES . I had one too.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Glad this post was productive.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> Glad this post was productive.


 It is in many ways . One it alerted many of us to defective fire extinguishers two it showed that many of us take fire safety seriously and have them , not just one somewhere laying around.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Looks like mine was part of the recall, I think the turnaround is supposed to be about a month.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Good Post. Heard about it on the radio too. 
Mine are all "First Alert". They're pretty old though, need to go check for a date.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

All of mine are made of steel except for one kidde and that one fit the criteria so I filled out the website info and it said mine is not affected.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just a heads up my replacement showed up today. 1 month 7 days.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

got mine 2 weeks ago 

Thanks!
Michael J.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Same here, the new one seems to be larger which is nice.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I am still waiting ?? Glad it is working for you guys


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Mine is overdue. They sent me an email stating my information was incomplete, and requesting the exact same information that I sent the first time.

I think it's a delaying tactic because they cannot meet their self-imposed deadline.

EDIT: On a related topic, has anyone got their Starkist Tuna settlement?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Mine is overdue. They sent me an email stating my information was incomplete, and requesting the exact same information that I sent the first time.
> 
> I think it's a delaying tactic because they cannot meet their self-imposed deadline.
> 
> EDIT: On a related topic, has anyone got their Starkist Tuna settlement?


Hell no it must have been a sham. No tuna to be seen anywhere!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Hell no it must have been a sham. No tuna to be seen anywhere!


No tuna sent to me either!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I went ahead and submitted the form too. We have a small white one we keep in the kitchen, and it's on the list.
We'll see how long it takes to arrive.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Got lucky. You take the old one put it in the box the new one came in , Stick provided shipping label over the one on it and call fedex they will pick it up. Fedex showed up with a part for me I gave it to the driver .


----------



## Mike54 (Feb 16, 2014)

We had three and got our last replacement today.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

they just shipped our 3rd replacement, that they, nor I, were sure was part of the recall - the numbers didn't match up the same. They sent a quick e-mail form asking me if it fit, I said yes, they shipped it 

All good...
Michael J.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Now going on six weeks. No replacement. It was supposed to come in two.


----------

